# New pictures of everyone! *Heavy*



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Haven't been to the park in awhile, I'm a wuss in the cold. But, it was 68 here yesterday, so perfect weather! The dogs also decided to all free stack themselves rather nicely, made for nice pictures.

I switched Wilson over to raw about 5wks. ago..



















And Piper has now been on raw for 5 1/2 months! The change in her is amazing, from yesterday:










Her color has gotten so much darker, and she is so SHINY. 

This was her 9wks in.:










More pictures!










Sako is 13 months old now..










Yes, he really did set himself up like this LOL.










Action shots!




























..more


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

The end!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

GAH! I could look at pictures of your pack all day! Such gorgeous, healthy looking dogs! Raw really seems to be agreeing with Winston & Piper!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

HUGE difference in Piper! That's awesome. They're all so damn gorgeous! I'm super jealous of that property you have access to! My dogs would go nuts with a place like that.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I love the free stack pics because your dogs are so beautiful but I LOVE the action shots! Nothing better than watching muscular, healthy dogs run free and have a great time! Thanks for posting, I love seeing pics of your pack :smile:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Fantastic Pictures  Looks like they thoroughly enjoyed themselves.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

LOVE seeing dogs run their legs off like that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

They are all so beautiful! Wonderful photos!

I really love Winston's face. He looks like such a nice guy


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> GAH! I could look at pictures of your pack all day! Such gorgeous, healthy looking dogs! Raw really seems to be agreeing with Winston & Piper!


Thanks! It's Wilson, btw 



RachelsaurusRexU said:


> HUGE difference in Piper! That's awesome. They're all so damn gorgeous! I'm super jealous of that property you have access to! My dogs would go nuts with a place like that.


I know, she was the one who needed to change, and that she has! Thanks! Crazy that I lived 5min. away from this place for YEARS and never knew about it! Equally as crazy, there is rarely anyone there!



rannmiller said:


> I love the free stack pics because your dogs are so beautiful but I LOVE the action shots! Nothing better than watching muscular, healthy dogs run free and have a great time! Thanks for posting, I love seeing pics of your pack :smile:


Thank you 



twoisplenty said:


> Fantastic Pictures  Looks like they thoroughly enjoyed themselves.


Oh yes, they LOVE it there.



DaneMama said:


> LOVE seeing dogs run their legs off like that! Thanks for sharing!


That they do haha. Especially after we haven't gone in awhile. I'm so thankful they all are amazingly reliable with recall!



Sprocket said:


> They are all so beautiful! Wonderful photos!
> 
> I really love Winston's face. He looks like such a nice guy


LOL, should I have named him Winston? I feel like y'all are trying to tell me something 

But thank you! He really is.. he's my "sweet boy", and "good dog".. the other two are wild children at times!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha oops! I was thinking Wilson but wrote Winston. Or maybe I'll just blame it on Autocorrect


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

They're all so gorgeous! Fantastic shots too.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Haha oops! I was thinking Wilson but wrote Winston. Or maybe I'll just blame it on Autocorrect


Oh Autocorrect gets me all the time.. it used to put "Sacko" whenever I wanted "Sako".. and that is NOT how you pronounce his name!



Huginn said:


> They're all so gorgeous! Fantastic shots too.


Thanks


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Ahhh... photos like that make me happy.  

I love seeing dogs run free, and enjoying nature!

And they really look good.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

All three gorgeous and the picture of health! Love your photos!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

You do take good pic's there great. The only one of my dogs that will pose is Richter unless I catch them unawere's. Oh so cute in there Christmas collars, but poor Sako doesn't have one.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Ahhh... photos like that make me happy.
> 
> I love seeing dogs run free, and enjoying nature!
> 
> And they really look good.


Thanks! They definitely enjoy their park time 



Donna Little said:


> All three gorgeous and the picture of health! Love your photos!


Thank you!



Herzo said:


> You do take good pic's there great. The only one of my dogs that will pose is Richter unless I catch them unawere's. Oh so cute in there Christmas collars, but poor Sako doesn't have one.


I know.. Sako got left out because I can't stand buying them collars when they're still growing! He'll have one for next year


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Whooops, sorry! LOL I was totally thinking "WILSON" too (how can you forget that's his name... it fits him so perfectly!) I blame it on muscle memory... I have a bulldog client named Winston. 

Either way, they look like they had so much fun! Are you still waiting for Sako to finish maturing to switch him to PMR?


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay they are ALL gorgeous but Piper is still my favorite. SUCH a pretty girl!!!


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Good looking pictures


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> Whooops, sorry! LOL I was totally thinking "WILSON" too (how can you forget that's his name... it fits him so perfectly!) I blame it on muscle memory... I have a bulldog client named Winston.
> 
> Either way, they look like they had so much fun! Are you still waiting for Sako to finish maturing to switch him to PMR?


LOL, it's okay 

No Sako is being switched in the next couple of weeks.. I'm waiting for him to finish the last of his kibble (at $60/bag, I wasn't about to throw it out!). I can't wait to switch him.. he has the most.. touchy stomach and I'm really hoping he responds well the the raw like Piper did.



Rodeo said:


> Okay they are ALL gorgeous but Piper is still my favorite. SUCH a pretty girl!!!


Thanks! She's our princess 



committed2excellence said:


> Good looking pictures


Thank you.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I think I already told you this but I love Wilson's christmas collar


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

they are so athletic and beautiful......it must be fun to live with dogs such as the ones you have....


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

magicre said:


> they are so athletic and beautiful......it must be fun to live with dogs such as the ones you have....


Yes, it's definitely fun!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

piper is simply gorgeouse! Congrats!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

BRT said:


> piper is simply gorgeouse! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I just love looking at your pics!! They are all just gorgeous!!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Khan said:


> Oh my gosh! I just love looking at your pics!! They are all just gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow stunning pups! i love the collars too


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Wow stunning pups! i love the collars too


Thank you


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorgeous bully pack you got there! Beautiful pictures


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

ShanniBella said:


> Gorgeous bully pack you got there! Beautiful pictures


Thanks!


----------

